# Equinox at the Point (Autumn 2007)



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

On Sunday, September 23rd, 2007... at 5:51AM EDT... we'll be at the autumnal equinox. At that moment, the sun appears to cross the celestial equator, from north to south, and marks the beginning of autumn in the Northern Hemisphere... 

In the language of science, an equinox is either of two points on the celestial sphere where the ecliptic and the celestial equator intersect...

In the language of the layman, it's one of the two times a year when the sun crosses the equator, and the day and night are of approximately equal length...

And in the language of a few of us, bold enough to admit it, it's simply an excuse to head to the point for a weekend for food, fun, fishing and friends!

At the last equinox in March, those hardy enough to join us witnessed the first runs of the drum season. Even as I made no promises then, I'll make no promises now... other than to assure you that there will be more good times, excellent company and plenty of fishing!

The plan, much as before, is to head to Buxton on *Friday afternoon (09/21)* and to return home late *Sunday afternoon (09/23)*. So mark your calendars, sharpen your hooks and hone your poker skills... and consider joining us for another *Equinox at the Point*!


Jim


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

COUNT ME IN!! (and this time I'll show up at the motel)


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*All*

Righty then -- 

count on it - I'll be there.... :fishing: and :beer: 

predicting biters and blues- just maybe an early drum or two- should be fun.


----------



## 8nb8 (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm in.


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

And so it begins...



FishinAddiction said:


> (and this time I'll show up at the motel)


 *FishinAddiction* - I'll believe it when I see it!...  

*Surf Cat*... Will be great seeing you again! If you're also bringing the family, we may have to put some limits on how much of our money your teenage daughter will be allowed to take from us at the poker table!

*Catman32 (Eric)* and his wife *Melissa* will also be coming. And I believe that *GCsurfishingirl (Britt)* is planning to drive from TN for this event.

Obviously, please feel free to stay wherever you would like. We'll be staying at the Outer Banks Motel (see below). P&S's very own Drumdum also has some fine rentals within a stone's throw of where we'll be and comes _HIGHLY RECOMMENDED _by anyone who has stayed with him.

*Contact Information:*

*The Outer Banks Motel*
P.O. Box 428
Buxton, NC 27920

Reservations: (800) 995-1233 or (252) 995-5601
Website: http://www.outerbanksmotel.com/
[Note: We will NOT be staying at their "Village" properties.]

*Drumdum's Place*

Reservations: Ken or Jody Wilson (252) 995-6769
Website: http://www.pierandsurf.com/drumdum/


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

JimInVA said:


> And I believe that *GCsurfishingirl (Britt)* is planning to drive from TN for this event.


Yes! I will be there - can't wait!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Just checked my schedule and I am not on call!



FishinAddiction said:


> COUNT ME IN!! (and this time I'll show up at the motel)


Hmm I guess we can all play nice.. 



GCsurfishingirl said:


> Yes! I will be there - can't wait!


And I can't miss a chance at meeting the infamous Britt again... 

Looks like I'll be there..


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

JimInVA said:


> And so it begins...
> 
> *FishinAddiction* - I'll believe it when I see it!...
> 
> ...


Hey now! At least I was with yall on the beach! I had a family to entertain that night


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

I'll be down that saturday afternoon, stayin for a week in Avon. I'll have a sea mullet/pompano/puppy drum hole staked out between 34 and 38!!!


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Great this time I can make it. No travel and a new 4x4 so count me in. Cant wait to meet ya Britt. 

Ken


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

I'm staying at the Seawalker in Frisco from Sep. 15-22, and I'm sure I can squeeze another day onto the end of the vacation. Count me and the wife in if we can hop a ride with someone who has 4WD.


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

brandonmc said:


> I'm staying at the Seawalker in Frisco from Sep. 15-22, and I'm sure I can squeeze another day onto the end of the vacation. Count me and the wife in if we can hop a ride with someone who has 4WD.


Access to the beach will NOT be a problem.

Jim


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Dr. Bubba said:


> I'll be down that saturday afternoon, stayin for a week in Avon. I'll have a sea mullet/pompano/puppy drum hole staked out between 34 and 38!!!


Ohhh Great, now ya went and burnt the secret fishn spot  

And yea I will see about making my face show up this year.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Shooter said:


> Ohhh Great, now ya went and burnt the secret fishn spot
> 
> And yea I will see about making my face show up this year.


Oh, I haven't found it, yet. But when I do, I'll be sure to keep it secret....


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Dr. Bubba said:


> Oh, I haven't found it, yet. But when I do, I'll be sure to keep it secret....


But you will be sure to call me and let me know about it right?


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

*shooter*

maybe you could fit my truck for a custom while we're there?


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Who's gonna be in charge of diggin' the fire hole this year? I 'spect we'll be bringing firewood


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Who's gonna be in charge of diggin' the fire hole this year? I 'spect we'll be bringing firewood


We'll see that the hole is dug... if you'll take care of setting and starting the fire. No question in my mind - you're the fire starting PRO!  

Jim


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Just make sure Catman has something to drink and he can be talked into a 4'x4'x4' pit in no time


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

*Like this?*



Shooter said:


> Just make sure Catman has something to drink and he can be talked into a 4'x4'x4' pit in no time












Just don't let Al pick out the location of the pit!


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Shooter said:


> But you will be sure to call me and let me know about it right?


Only if you are on your best behavior between now and then.......um....somehow I doubt it....


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Hey*

I will dig holes but only for Legend beer. Plus it was a crappy spot. (Al''s fault) .Ok Dirty you get to start the fire. No chance we will be Honored with The Doc Bubba showing is there.


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Ok*

By the way i was tricked my first time by numerous people. I was told 4 ft x 4ft x 4 ft just under high tide line. Yes they got there kicks watching me digging it. i owe you guys remember that.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

Ahhh yes............that picture brings back memories of the white boots that Al so stylishly pranced around in like a pony


----------



## Crashman65 (May 29, 2007)

Sounds like a good time so count me in. 

A surf novice by y'alls standards but gotta learn sometime. 

I will be glad to bring some firewood if it will help. Just let me know.


----------



## scotsphil (Jun 20, 2007)

My wife and I will have arrived in Avon the day before, having travelled to OBX from Scotland via Delaware.....helluva route I know but we'll try and join in the fun.:fishing:


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

YUP....them lucky white boots...watched Azian FHB loose one at his feet....

proceeded with my attampt...got one on the first cast...

If I recall....someone else broke off on one. Bad knot, inferior knot tying...lack of fishing experience..all the above?....nope jus wished they had some lucky white boots.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

Nserch4Drum said:


> YUP....them lucky white boots...watched Azian FHB loose one at his feet....
> 
> proceeded with my attampt...got one on the first cast...
> 
> If I recall....someone else broke off on one. Bad knot, inferior knot tying...lack of fishing experience..all the above?....nope jus wished they had some lucky white boots.


GUILTY AS CHARGED MY FRIEND:redface:


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

*Those white boots must be good for something......*

Don't remember a lot of people catching but the white boots did!!!


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

those boots are cute


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

I think I know that guy, cept the guy im thinking of doesnt catch mutch fish so it cant be Al


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

I dunno Al, sems to me a couple of the ladies caught biggeruns than that, and without white boots. Musta' just been their damn good looks

An' those boots don't look white in that picture, you musta' changed 'em just before it was taken, two boot mofo.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

nice lookin minnow, Al!

you never smile, do ya....


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Dr. Bubba said:


> nice lookin minnow, Al!
> 
> you never smile, do ya....


He wasn't smiling because he was upset that the picture was taken BEFORE he could get that Pup's dot covered up with his thumb!!  

Jim


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

JimInVA said:


> He wasn't smiling because he was upset that the picture was taken BEFORE he could get that Pup's dot covered up with his thumb!!
> 
> Jim


LOL!!!


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

GCsurfishingirl said:


> Don't remember a lot of people catching but the white boots did!!!


If you will notice, the white boots are not visible in this pic, therefore, Al was allowed to take this picture with someone else's fish 



Just kiddin.....purdy werk....i was there


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

*7 Weeks* until we gather for the _*Equinox at the Point*_ and our "Will Attend List" currently shows the following:

Brandonmc & wife
Catman32 & Melissa
Cdog
Crashman65
dirtyhandslopez
Dr. Bubba
FishinAddiction
GCsurfishingirl
JimInVA
Nserch4Drum
RedskinFan228
reeled_out
scotsphil &wife
Shooter
Surf Cat

It sure looks like we've already assembled a pretty awesome crew for this event. There's lots of room at the Point and we'd like nothing more than to add YOUR name to next week's update. So check your calendar, make your reservations and add your own reply to this thread. After a weekend with us, there'll be no "strangers" when you head home! *My thanks to all the early respondents! *


Jim


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

hey Jim......I never thanked ya for returning my call on Father's Day of all days to help out with Colonial Pkwy! By the time I got your message, we were on the way home, after catching a few croaker.

BTW, you can add my girlfriend (maybe fiance by then) to that list of folks attending. Are you guys planning on having a dinner get-together or anything one night? If so, lemme know b/c she loves to cook.


FA:beer:


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

FishinAddiction said:


> hey Jim......I never thanked ya for returning my call on Father's Day of all days to help out with Colonial Pkwy! By the time I got your message, we were on the way home, after catching a few croaker.


No problem, man... I'm always ready to help a fellow fisherperson!



FishinAddiction said:


> BTW, you can add my girlfriend (maybe fiance by then) to that list of folks attending. Are you guys planning on having a dinner get-together or anything one night? If so, lemme know b/c she loves to cook.
> 
> 
> FA:beer:


Shoot me a first name... or make up a new forum name... and I'll add her to next week's list.

For dinner on Saturday we'll open the doors to the 3-bedroom efficiency that we have reservered at the Outer Banks Motel. It has a small kitchen so we'll be able to cook as the need may be. We'll just need to see that the kitchen table is cleared by about 9ish so we've got time to get some good Texas Hold'em games going!

Jim


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

her first name is Heather, Jim.

Count me out on the poker but in on the dinner. I dont even know how to play poker...LOL


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

FishinAddiction said:


> her first name is Heather, Jim.


THe FIRST crush of my life (age 5?) was a girl named Heather...



FishinAddiction said:


> *I dont even know how to play poker...LOL*


Bring some extra $$$... we'd LOVE to teach you how to play!  

Jim


----------



## Crashman65 (May 29, 2007)

*Big Brother*

Hey Jim, 

Dragging my big brother along with me. His nickname is "TommyNuke". (TommyNuke is his screen name online but he doesn't post on P&S). 

We both play hold 'em. We both like to eat. If I can get him off the beach long enough I hope we can stop by Saturday night.

Will be at Drumdum's place friday afternoon and stay 'til monday morning. 

Bringing whatever firewood will fit in around our gear in the truck. Flame-On!


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Crashman65 said:


> Hey Jim,
> 
> Dragging my big brother along with me. His nickname is "TommyNuke". (TommyNuke is his screen name online but he doesn't post on P&S).
> 
> ...


Sounds like a plan to me!! I'll see that your brother's name is added to next week's update! Thanks!!

Jim


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I don't know much about celestial events.

But I do know one thing.

While you guys are down in North Carolina celebrating the begin' of Fall, I'll be in Sandbridge catchin' drum.  

Seriously, I don't think I can make it. It looks fun. Ya'll have a good time.

I'll be at the Refuge.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> I don't know much about celestial events.
> 
> But I do know one thing.
> 
> ...



It's gonna s*ck this year. all you bastidges caught em all last year @ nite . You know the bite will be @ the LIP. 



> I don't know much about celestial events.


That explains why you don't know [email protected]!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> It's gonna s*ck this year. all you bastidges caught em all last year @ nite .


That's bullchit. I didn't fish there at night. 

And I caught all my drum durning the day.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

JimInVA said:


> THe FIRST crush of my life (age 5?) was a girl named Heather...
> 
> Bring some extra $$$... we'd LOVE to teach you how to play!
> 
> Jim


LOL! Thats exactly why I dont play!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Now everyone knows I am old and my memory is shot all to hail but whos daughter was it that kept talking all our money last year  
I got dibs on her sitting in for me this year


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Shooter said:


> Now everyone knows I am old and my memory is shot all to hail but whos daughter was it that kept talking all our money last year
> I got dibs on her sitting in for me this year


That was Surf Cat's (Mark) daughter. I've already suggested that we put a limit on how much she can take from the grizzly old men!

Jim


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*ok Ok*

Mel said she was going to kick all our buts. l


----------



## 8nb8 (Aug 30, 2005)

catman32 said:


> Mel said she was going to kick all our buts. l


We'd better start earlier then. If I remember correctly, she quit when she was ahead last time. Said she was tired....


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

What kind of stakes are we playing? Is it no limit  Count me in


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

RedskinFan228 said:


> What kind of stakes are we playing? Is it no limit  Count me in


We play nickel, dime, quarter with 3 raise limits. Of course we use regular poker chips... gambling IS, after all, illegal in many states...

Jim


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

JimInVA said:


> We play nickel, dime, quarter with 3 raise limits. Of course we use regular poker chips... gambling IS, after all, illegal in many states...
> 
> Jim



LOL It is only illegal if the house cuts the pot. Trust me I was at a game that was doing that and it got raided by the police. They let all the players go (thank god) and arrested the guys running the game. They all got jail time (two of them had it suspended) the other got 6 months (second offense) all three had fines from 3K to 10K. The two with no jail and lower fines had Pete Decker as there lawyer the other didnt. Guess it pays to have a good lawyer LOL


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

*6 Weeks to go...*

Updated Attendee List (20)

Brandonmc & wife
Catman32 & Melissa
Cdog
Crashman65
dirtyhandslopez
Dr. Bubba
FishinAddiction & Heather
GCsurfishingirl
JimInVA
Nserch4Drum
RedskinFan228
reeled_out
scotsphil &wife
Shooter
Surf Cat
TommyNuke


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*looking good*

good to see most of the gang is going to make it, along with some new names- ought to be a good time !


The rest of my family isn't sure at the moment, but if Ken is bringing his wallet, I'll see what I can do to entice my daughter into making the trip  

till then, tight lines :fishing:


----------



## Freddrum (May 19, 2000)

*We're down*

See Y'all on the point:fishing:


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Freddrum said:


> See Y'all on the point:fishing:


Most Excellent!!


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

*5 Weeks to go...*

Updated Attendee List (22)

Brandonmc & wife
Catman32 & Melissa
Cdog
Crashman65
dirtyhandslopez
Dr. Bubba
FishinAddiction & Heather
Freddrum & Trish
GCsurfishingirl
JimInVA
Nserch4Drum
RedskinFan228
reeled_out
scotsphil &wife
Shooter
Surf Cat
TommyNuke


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

No change to the roster from last week... less than *4 weeks* to go...


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Hey Jim*

Have we checked to make sure who has 4x4. So we know how many we have to get out to the beach. Or are we good on that.


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

catman32 said:


> Have we checked to make sure who has 4x4. So we know how many we have to get out to the beach. Or are we good on that.


Looking at the current roster, I believe that we are well covered for 4x4 access to the point. Those I know that have and will likely bring their 4x4s are...

Catman32
dirtyhandslopez
FishinAddiction
RedskinFan228
reeled_out
Shooter
Surf Cat

*If you plan on attending and need access to the beach, please let me know.*

Jim


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

We'll be bringing venison and stuffed jelepenos. And a 4x. Still no beach fires down there? Hopefully planning to leave late Thrus. sleeping in the truck at the bridge and trying the holes at the first Pea Island walk over at sunup. Any one else feel like a preliminary expedition?


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*If ya'll got a crew gonnin that weekend,*

that would be an excellent place to avoid. wdbrand.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

sounds like a nice lil shindig on the banks... where exactly is it going down?? south beach, hook, north beach???


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Where ever someone digs the fire hole I reckon Brent.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Lol


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Most aint to bad even with Dawg being there


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

*2* *Weeks to the Equinox! *

PM if you'd like my cell phone number so that you'll have someone to call to find out who/what/when as the weekend progresses.

Jim


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

I just heard from Surf Cat that the Outer Banks Motel will not rent cottages for less than 3 nights (we'll only be there 2). They will rent rooms for two nights and also have 2 night rentals in the village.

I called them (after receiving Surf Cat's PM) and found out that the owner would not be in until Monday. It was the owner that I had talked to and was told that I would need to stay for 3 nights to get the cottage I wanted. When I explained that this was a regular 2-3 times a year trip to stay with them, she relented to 2 nights. Unfortunately, only the owner can do this.

I will call her on Monday in the hopes of gaining a waiver on the minimum 3 night stay for the remainder of you who would like to stay at the Outer Banks Motel. It might be helpful if I could give her an idea of how many of us are planning to stay there that have not yet made reservations. PM with that info, if you would...

Jim


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

Unfortunately, I won't be able to make it. I will still be in Hatteras from Sep. 13-20, and I hope to catch up with some of you guys that week!


----------



## Freddrum (May 19, 2000)

*There's always cape woods*

Got a tent?


----------



## Crashman65 (May 29, 2007)

*dirtyhandslopez*

My brother, a.k.a. TommyNuke, and I plan to leave around midnight Thursday to catch a Friday sunrise expedition. Send me a pm and maybe we can hook up.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Look like it is going to be me and the wife (Annette) this trip. Daughters declined this time around.

Looking forward to it.

SC

:fishing:


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

unless nps has lifted the ban on beach fires, none of you guys are gonna hafta dig any holes!
have fun:fishing:


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Good all in all, hafta spend less on gas and no one will have to dig. Less work sounds like more fishing an' stuff.


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

*Counting down and 1 week to go! *


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Add one to the list sorta...

My body guard aka fishing buddy "Bunker" is coming along. Cant find a sitter for him. Although I'm sure Shooters calf will work as a chew toy...


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

If Bunker bites me I might have to get Al boozed up and hand him some BBQ sauce 

Or if I get boozed up Bunker might start lookn cute.

Or even I could bring my PUPPY down and they could play together


----------



## 8nb8 (Aug 30, 2005)

I think Al is trying to wuss out on us.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

I reckon Al might have alterior motives.Not that I know anything about anything or anything:fishing:


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

reeled_out said:


> I think Al is trying to wuss out on us.



In that case I might just have to break in his new ballistic for him 

Just kidding Al, let me know if ya want me to hand the rod off for delivery or ya got something else in mind. :fishing:


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Surf Cat said:


> In that case I might just have to break in his new ballistic for him
> 
> Just kidding Al, let me know if ya want me to hand the rod off for delivery or ya got something else in mind. :fishing:


I think you are all mistaken. I've already reserved lodging in Buxton and Al is one of those staying with us. Were he to have decided that he wasn't going, I'm absolutely certain that he would have informed me well before now. You must be talking about someone else! 

Jim


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Jim and Equinox participants,

I have the unfotunate news that my wife and I are are officially starting the "re-model" this weekend.

Pending a lengthy divorce and or custody battle, I will have to pull out of these upcoming festivities.

Jim I apologize for not letting you know sooner, but I will be willing to ante up what I owe, due to this short cancellation notice.


My wife gave me the fishing pass since Thursday, and finished with a 16 hour marathon, yesterday....I really don't have a leg to stand on for making the weekend getaway.



> In that case I might just have to break in his new ballistic for him
> 
> Just kidding Al, let me know if ya want me to hand the rod off for delivery or ya got something else in mind.


Mark- just make the hand off to Dave.

Again,
Please accept my humblest apologies....hey...at least yall know I didn't take the last beer or spot head.

BTW-

Bring metal ( pink / green) and a Spanish rod....saw some pretty 20'+ inchers caught. Lost a few myself. lots ya big blues out there also.

Be prepared for biters....saw and caught plenty of biters....bring plenty of hooks.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Hey, is there any room left? I might be bringing down the yankee crew


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

> Mark- just make the hand off to Dave


Will do Al.




> Hey, is there any room left? I might be bringing down the yankee crew


Bring that new ride down- we'll make sure it gets broke in nice and proper  J/K 

CT -the more the merrier- but ya might need to call to check on room availability, things were getting slim late last week.


----------



## 8nb8 (Aug 30, 2005)

*Once...*

I get Als rod, it;s gettin' rigged up and we'll all have a crack at it. We'll let Brittany have the first cast. She's not gonna catch anything anyways...


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

reeled_out said:


> She's not gonna catch anything anyways...


The gauntlet gets thrown....:beer:


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

reeled_out said:


> I get Als rod, it;s gettin' rigged up and we'll all have a crack at it. We'll let Brittany have the first cast. She's not gonna catch anything anyways...





JimInVA said:


> The gauntlet gets thrown....:beer:


Al would only be so lucky for me to have the first cast..... but I'll spare him that pleasure!

Check the records in March. How many did I catch and how many did Jim and Dave catch? 2-0-0! That drum I caught is up to 45" now! By the weekend it will be over 50"! 

I've set my 'friendly' wager on first fish and biggest fish - even with your rules, not mine..... are ya man enough to accept or are you going to let a TN girl out bet and fish ya?!?!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I am bet'n on Brit  
Ya still bring'n them 7 layer things with ya


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Shooter said:


> I am bet'n on Brit
> Ya still bring'n them 7 layer things with ya


Already bought the ingredients - it will be in the oven Thursday! If you're lucky, I might even make you a batch to take home with you!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Brit - take that rod away from Dave....don't need his 'stink on it'.....esp..as much stink that's on me now

Britt,
Give it a wurl....betcha ur gonna love that blank! and it'll fit in yer convertable fishmobile.

If ya like it too much...pretty sure we can talk $$$


Lika I said...wish I could make it.


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Sure do love MY Saltiga Ballistic!


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

As a reminder... PM me if you'd like a contact cell number.

Jim


----------



## Crashman65 (May 29, 2007)

*fire ban lifted*

Good News! The fire ban was lifted at noon today. I recieved confirmation from the NPS as well.

"Yes! it was lifted at noon!

Cathey Clawson
Outer Banks Group
National Park Service"

So I'll bring some firewood so long as someone else digs a pit....... Flame On!

But seriously I'm just totally friggin' phyched about being there. Gonna get down @ 4 or 5 am friday and try a couple of secret spots and then look for the rest of y'all later that night. 

I drive a '06 Chev. Siverado 4dr, 4x4, dark silver, VA plates and will leave the company logo on for easy ID. Company name is CLI Scaffolding. 

My brother is bringing his cook stove and he makes a mean beach b'fast. Prolly breakfast burritos. For us it's not just about fishing but good food and drink. Might be some extra grub and bloody mary's around if anyone's interested Saturday morning.

So when you see me on the beach, HOLLA!


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Bloody Marys in the AM sure works for me!! :beer:

Jim


----------



## MacPE6 (Feb 28, 2006)

I'll be there in sprit! 

I have to stay and play here in the big sand box. 

P.S. 

Can someone crack a cold one for me too!! :beer:

They only serve non-alcoholic over here, tastes like :spam:  (Keepin it clean but the thought counts)


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

MacPE6 said:


> I'll be there in sprit!
> 
> I have to stay and play here in the big sand box.
> 
> ...


Mac, thanks for your service. I'll be sure to crack a :beerr two in your name.


----------



## 8nb8 (Aug 30, 2005)

Crashman65 said:


> and bloody mary's around if anyone's interested Saturday morning.
> 
> So when you see me on the beach, HOLLA!


Bloody Mary's!! In the a.m.!! Awesome!!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Mac thanks again for your service and if CDawg is crackn them you might get drunk from that far away 

Just dont let Catman buy that Bold and firey matter juice  for the Bloodymary


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

By this time *tomorrow*, I hope to be on the road and headed south. See you all there!! :fishing:

Jim


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Can't stand it any longer... I'm outta here! See y'all at the Point!

Jim


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Well it was fun ya'll, sorry we didn't get to hang more, but betwen the fishing in the point area and the sunburn Sat. night. we kinda were doing our own thing(plus, I had just returned from 2 months working in NJ) so please do not be offended, antisolcialism was not our intended plan.
Right, well, got there late Sat night and was on the beach by 6:15ish. Ton's and tons of bait in the surf and in the honey hole on the north side of the point.. Bluefish after blue in the ocean. Went to the honey hole with a live finger mullet and BANG, blue bite. Only a head left. It was on for hours and hours, the blues just eating up the corraled mulet. Also hooked into a couple of rays which were unstoppable on 8lb line. Great fun.
On Sun. on the way back, I was able to talk Charlotte into checking out the holes at Pea Island. 1 good blue and three hook ups on cownosed rays,one which I brought in after 'bout half an hour and a quarter mile walk down the beacj. Splendid fun.
Two things
1. There will be venison the next time we meet
2. I lost a rod tip either at the Lighthouse motel or at a gas station on the left hand side, right next to the first wholesale beach clothes shop, the gas staion with free gas(can't rmember the name) Anyone find one?
All the best, Darren


----------



## 8nb8 (Aug 30, 2005)

I think I saw you guys unloading on the side of the road as I was headed home. Sorry I didn't honk. I didn't realize that it might have been you two until I was well past. I did think about backing up and doing some fishing with ya but decided to keep on keepin' on.
Sorry, about your rod tip. Great seeing ya'll though. And everyone else too.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

I had a great time! It was nice to see everyone again... even you Shooter!   Can't wait to go back - see you in a couple of months if not before!

Almost forgot..... thanks for placing bets with me. It made my trip less expensive!   So who wants to place a little wager for next time???


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

GCsurfishingirl said:


> Almost forgot..... thanks for placing bets with me. It made my trip less expensive!   So who wants to place a little wager for next time???


What GCsurfishingirl could have added but didn't is that I was the only one gullible enough to take her bet. She took first fish, largest fish and largest of the weekend (she forgave the debt for that last category when we didn't fish again on Sunday). Yep... Jim got beat by a girl!.... <SheesH!>


----------



## esw8 (Sep 20, 2007)

Sounds like you folks had a great trip. Throw some pictures up of the event.


----------

